# Converted Vampire Counts



## asianavatar (Aug 20, 2007)

Here are some pics of my converted vampire counts. They are based on the idea that a vampire was able to raise elves as his army. This is the first time I have tried to balance a well done paint job with speed. Normally I am pretty slow painter, I am trying to get this done pretty quick so I haven't been as perfect as I would normally paint, but I think I found a decent medium. Comments and critiques would be great.

*Converted Corpse Cart*





































*Converted Black Knights*


----------



## Midge913 (Oct 21, 2010)

Really interesting concept. I like the conversions on the Black Knights. The bits of bone and skulls are a really nice touch.


----------



## Viscount Vash (Jan 3, 2007)

Interesting idea, I'm loving the undead elves and the greens used for the scheme.

I suffer the from same slow painter syndrome and I am trying the same sort of quick paint on some TK stuff.

The only thing I would suggest is doing the banners and shields up to your normal standard or there abouts to give them a bit more 'pop'.


----------



## Kreuger (Aug 30, 2010)

Really digging these!

The black with green edges look really reminds me of how the undead looked in Return of the King, in the Paths of the Dead scene.

Its a great concept and really well executed.

I think the one thing I'd like to see more of, would be decay on the harness and gear. While the paint job does a nice job of 'spooky', I think there should be more decay . . . the scale mail should be missing some links, there should be tatters in the saddle, barding, and harness.

Cheers,
Kreuger


----------



## HorusReborn (Nov 19, 2008)

I have always loved the idea of using models across the range and necrotizing them... well done man, have some rep.


----------



## Flindo (Oct 30, 2010)

nice job, very spot on conversion! +rep


----------

